# 165k miles and new suspension



## Altair (Oct 12, 2017)

I bought lowering springs a few months back and haven't placed them in the car yet. I was wondering with the high millage on the car what other items I should be looking at to replace possibly. Even more if there is better parts for the suspension that could be replace who do you recommend? 

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Definitely replace the struts/shocks with something better than stock to handle the increased spring rate of the lowering springs - Bilstein B8s would be great.

Bilstein B8 Sport Shocks 2011-2016 Chevrolet Cruze


----------



## Altair (Oct 12, 2017)

Awesome thanks for the info!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Not a problem - make sure to get an alignment afterwards!


----------



## Altair (Oct 12, 2017)

What about control arms should I be looking to replace those as well at the same time since im down there already?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm not sure anyone offers performance control arms for the car. 

Whiteline does offer bushings for the control arms, but I do not know enough about them to make a recommendation for or against them. I cannot tell what material they are - if they're poly, forget it (poly is not good with rotation), but if they are delrin, it would be a good upgrade.


----------

